# 4000 Posts- Who First



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I notice both Red and Occy are approaching 4000 posts. Who will be first?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not sure about their milestones, but here's mine YAY *1000* posts and surelly veteran status achieved   

Milt,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

good one Milt , and many memorable posts among them , looking forward to the next 1000.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Milt. keep up the good work.

Rod


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Always happy to keep the troops entertained with lots of dribble, cheers Baz and Rod.

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

crikeys...I haven't looked at mine for ages but noticed that I've just cracked the 2000 mark.

considering that both Red and I hit 1000 posts around the same time, he's posted another 3000 posts in the time I've notched up another 1000.

and I thought I spent too much time on here!

occy, red, both of you - get a life! :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Milt said:


> I'm not sure about their milestones, but here's mine YAY *1000* posts and surelly veteran status achieved
> 
> Milt,


I'm with you Milt. Just hit 1000 myself. Thats taken me 2 years so to get to 4000 it will be another 6 years :shock:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

count


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

me


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

out


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

yet!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

PMSL yes we are just a little pathetic "or so the dear wife thinks"   

Milt,


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Milt said:


> PMSL yes we are just a little pathetic "or so the dear wife thinks"
> 
> Milt,


Anyone out there whose partner doesn't think so much time on the forum is pathetic. I think mine only tolerates it because I get some exercise


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

My wife loves the forum because when I'm here the TV is no longer on Fox Sports, History channel etc...it is on her type of show on Lifestyle, how to paint rooms, garden, auction property in the UK [thats an asset to know :lol: ], sadly this can cause bad feedback when I haven't the same enthusiasm to refurbish everything like the TV blokes.



> Just glad she doesn't realise I do that too


Sweetness goes to bed early so thats no problem occy :wink: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well seeing as everyone else is cracking there 1000 cherry on this thread why not me.  
I'm elite now, I always wanted to be elite at something :shock: :? :lol: :lol:

My missus still wants to form the KFWSG (kayak fishing widows support group) but she is to busy cooking and cleaning :lol: can you tell she doesn't read my posts :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Well seeing as everyone else is cracking there 1000 cherry on this thread why not me.
> I'm elite now, I always wanted to be elite at something :shock: :? :lol: :lol:
> 
> My missus still wants to form the KFWSG (kayak fishing widows support group) but she is to busy cooking and cleaning :lol: can you tell she doesn't read my posts :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well done mate


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Greg and Dave congrats on reaching the tonne

Dodgy one and Occy here's a quote for you boys:
When it comes to staying young, a mind-lift beats a face-lift any day. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Author: Marty Bucella

Milt,


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Dave. I should achieve 1000 by the end of 2009 and 5000 by 2200 at my current rate   .

You guys are awesome with your posts   

Rod


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Dave and Greg well done lads , the central coast is really firing, i like to see elite members , it makes me feel better about the time I spend on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just noticed Red is well and truely over 4000 posts, congratulations!

Funda hit 1000 posts too, well done.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Just noticed Red is well and truely over 4000 posts, congratulations!
> 
> Funda hit 1000 posts too, well done.


Yep, well done to both of you, lots of usefull info in those posts too. Good onya fellas


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

mmm , at one stage i thought i may but i'll be surprised if i make 2000. Well done guys


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

C'Mon Occy make the 4000th post. I have done my money

Well done to you both. Dodge is fast heading for the 4000 as well.

Rod


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSiQf7cAAC/fgAAQYKeACCSglIA/59+gMADjbYamI00mSbJT1P0o0ZpqY9UImk9NBGIDQAABKp4ieqemoZPFANNAB6EbouuXw3OC4JO5J5RvxgfjlsuOMpSXD85qh+V/pHSKoYj+zmnorMXUUnSC9IpSULWfZdx1IXMwdy8IBqs8P+gQr7UP4qo5gY97JEzFygkd7nA8N03WDNXT1Y0c+ydMTXh+jTMqI4ujZQsKlmYzvluQiILkNdhAyKDpBY+MU+mLjkxUFtnRULWAJihREhIrWEwhSFNourl3fs9dAaRGudEcM8yLAxpUrwDYaarrODpUTLB0i9ZqySgTgpK6yqE2lQdSUL6U4NN8Rlcq38XckU4UJAokH+3A


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

It's been proven that post count is related to the impressiveness of ones' epenis.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tim said:


> It's been proven that post count is related to the impressiveness of ones' epenis.


 :lol: Tim if you're implying big count is related to big tackle, I can vouch for that being false mate :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I merely imply a relationship, whether it is proportional, or inversely proportional, I will leave to the the future to confirm


----------

